# الصلاة على الراقدين وصلواتهم عنا



## fauzi (20 نوفمبر 2009)

الصلاة على الراقدين وصلواتهم عنا
اعداد : ابونا يعقوب ناديان
كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم – شيكاغو
www.stmaryofchicaago.org

مقدمة
نتيجة لدخول الخطية الى العالم ، كانت كل ارواح الراقدين ( ابرارا كانوا ام اشرارا ) تذهب الى الجحيم ، ولكن كان هناك فرقا بين الاشرار والابرار كما هو واضح من قصة الغني و لعازر ( لوقا 16: 19- 31 ) . ولكن بعد الصلب وفتح الفردوس ، فقد حرر رب المجد يسوع ارواح الابرار وحملها الى الفردوس بينما سجنت ارواح الاشرار وما زالت في الجحيم ، كقول الكتاب المقدس :
" الذي فيه ايضا ذهب فكرز للارواح التي في السجن " ( 1 بطرس 3: 19)
" لذلك يقول إذ صعد الى العلاء سبي سبيا واعطى الناس عطايا . واما انه صعد فما هو الا انه نزل ايضا اولا الى اقسام الارض السفلى . الذي نزل هو الذي صعد ايضا فوق جميع السموات لكي يملأ الكل " افسس 4 : 8 – 10 
" وانت ايضا فاني بدم عهدك قد اطلقت اسراك من الجب الذي ليس فيه ماء " زكريا 9 : 11 
" هل انكشفت لك ابواب الموت او عاينت ابواب ظل الموت " أيوب 38 : 17 
وحيث ان رب المجد حرر اولاده القديسين فيقول لنا الكتاب : 
" والقبور تفتحت وقام كثير من اجساد القديسين الراقدين "( متى 27 : 52 )
اذن ، فبعد الصليب يوجد مكانين مؤقتين للراقدين : الفردوس للابرار والجحيم للاشرار . وبعد القيامة العامة تتحد الارواح بالاجساد ويقف جميع البشر امام الديان العادل لسماع الحكم الاخير والقرار النهائي بالمكان الذي ستذهب اليه حيث يذهب الابرار الى الملكوت بينما يذهب الاشرار الى الهاوية كما يقول الكتاب : 
" وسلم البحر الاموات الذين فيه وسلم الموت والهاوية الاموات اللذين فيهما ودينوا كل واحد بحسب اعماله . وطرح الموت والهاوية في بحيرة النار . هذا هو الموت الثاني "( رؤيا 20 : 13 - 14 )

اولا : معرفة السماء والملائكة 
قبل ان نتكلم عن الراقدين دعنا نسأل هذا السؤال الهام هل تعرف السماء والملائكة بحالتنا على الارض ؟ 
لا شك ان معرفة السماء اكثر كثيرا من معرفة الارض . يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول : 
" فاننا ننظر الآن في مرآة في لغز . لكن حينئذ وجه لوجه . الآن اعرف بعض المعرفة .لكن حينئذ ساعرف كما عرفت " (1 كورنثوس 13 - 12 )
اذن معرفتنا في العالم الآخر ستزيد وتنكشف لنا اسرار كثيرة عندما نخلع هذا الجسد المادي الذي يقيد الروح . حينئذ هناك ، ستتسع معرفة الروح وستخرج من نطاق بعض المعرفة الى مجال اوسع . يضاف الى هذه المعرفة ما يعلنه الرب للارواح اي ما يدخل في نطاق الكشف الالهي .
ولنبدأ بالسماء والملائكة . يقول الكتاب : 
" اقول لكم انه هكذا يكون فرح في السماء بخاطيء واحد يتوب اكثر من تسعة وتسعين بارا لا يحتاجون الى توبة ... هكذا اقول لكم يكون فرح قدام ملائكة الله بخاطيء واحد يتوب "( لوقا 15 : 7 – 10) 
كيف عرفت السماء ( بكل ما فيها من ملائكة وقديسون ) باخبار الارض لتفرح ؟ 
كيف عرف الملائكة باخبار الخطاة وتوبتهم ؟ 
كيف يعرفون من لا يحتاج الى توبة ؟ 
والخلاصة : كيف يفرحون ان لم يعرفوا ما يجري هنا على الارض ؟ 
واكثر من هذا فان الملائكة يعرفون صلواتنا ويحملونها الى عرش الله وهذه بعض الشهادات : 
" وجاء ملاك آخر ووقف عند المذبح ومعه مبخرة من ذهب واعطي بخورا ً كثيراً لكي يقدمه مع صلوات القديسين جميعهم على مذبح الذهب الذي امام العرش . فصعد دخان البخور مع صلوات القديسين من يد الملاك امام الله " (رؤيا 8 : 3 – 4 )
وحيث ان صلوات القديسين تصعد امام الله من يد الملاك ومبخرته . فكيف لا يعرفها ؟
كذلك الحال بالنسبة الى الاربعة والعشرون قديساً : 
" لما اخذ السفرخرت الاربعة حيوانات والاربعة والعشرون شيخاً امام الخروف ولهم كل واحد قيثارات وجامات من ذهب مملوءة بخورا هي صلوات القديسين" ( رؤيا 5 : 8 )
وهذا دليل على معرفتهم لهذه الصلوات التي يرفعونها الى الله .
ويمكن هنا ذكر ملائكة الاطفال حيث قال الرب :
" انظروا لا تحتقروا احد هؤلاء الصغار لأني اقول لكم ان ملائكتهم في السماوات كل حين ينظرون وجه أبي الذي في السماوات " ( متى 18 : 10 ) 
وذكر الملاك الذي كان يعرف بغضب الله على اورشليم وتشفع فيها :
" فاجاب ملاك الرب وقال يا رب الجنود الى متى انت لا ترحم اورشليم ومدن يهوذا التي غضبت عليها هذه السبعين سنة " ( زكريا 1 : 20 ) 
مثال آخر هو قصة الغني ولعازر :
" فقال ابراهيم يا ابني ( يكلم الغني ) اذكر انك استوفيت خيراتك في حياتك وكذلك لعازر البلايا والآن هو يتعزى وانت تتعذب " ( لوقا 16 : 25 ) 
كيف عرف ابراهيم البلايا التي احتملها لعازر المسكين وكيف عرف تنعمات الغني ؟ 
وعندما سأله الغني من أجل أخوته ، أجابه ابراهيم قائلاً : 
" عندهم موسى والانبياء ليسمعوا منهم " ( لوقا 16 : 29 ) 
كيف عرف ابراهيم بوجود موسى والانبياء مع انه انتقل قبلهم بمئات السنين ؟
وكيف لا يعرف وهو الذي قال عنه رب المجد : 
" ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فرأى وفرح " (يوحنا 8 : 56 ) 
وهذا يذكرنا بموقف آخر ذكر في سفر الرؤيا : 
" ولما فتح الختم الخامس رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس اللذين قتلوا من أجل كلمة الله ومن أجل الشهادة التي كانت عندهم . وصرخوا بصوت عظيم قائلين حتى متى ايها السيد القدوس والحق لا تقضي وتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الأرض . فأعطوا كل واحد ثياباً بيضاً وقيل لهم ان يستريحوا زماناً يسيراً أيضاً حتى يكمل العبيد رفقائهم وأخوتهم أيضاً العتيدون أن يقتلوا مثلهم "( رؤيا 6 : 9 – 11 ) 
إذن فهؤلاء بعد انتقالهم عرفوا أن الرب لم ينتقم لهم بعد وهم يصرخون إلى الله : الى متى تترك الشر ينتصر في الأرض ؟ وإلى متى تترك الأقوياء بالجسد يحطمون أولادك ؟ وإلى متى سيسفكون هذه الدماء ؟ 
فمن أين لهؤلاء أن يعرفوا كل هذا ؟ انهم يعرفون . وعندما سيكمل العبيد رفقائهم سيعرفون أيضاً 

ثانياً : معرفة القديسون المنتقلون 
وقد شرح الرب ذلك بقوله وتأكيده أنه إله أحياء وليس إله أموات : 
" واما من جهة قيامة الأموات أفما قرأتم ما قيل لكم من قبل الله القائل أنا اله أبراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب ليس الله اله اموات بل اله احياء " ( متى 22 : 31 - 32 ) 
" وأما من جهة الأموات أنهم يقومون أفما قرأتم في كتاب موسى في أمر العليقة كيف كلمه الله قائلاً أنا اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب . ليس هو اله أموات بل اله أحياء فانتم اذا تضلون كثيرا " ( مرقس 12 : 26 - 27 ) 
" إذ لا يستطيعون أن يموتوا أيضا لأنهم مثل الملائكة وهم أبناء الله إذ هم أبناء القيامة . وأما أن الموتى يقومون فقد دل عليه موسى أيضا في أمر العليقة كما يقول الرب اله ابراهيم واله اسحق واله يعقوب . وليس هو اله أموات بل اله أحياء لان الجميع عنده أحياء " ( لوقا 20 : 36 - 38 ) 

ثالثاً : صلوات الراقدين عنا " ثم قال الرب لي وان وقف موسى وصموئيل أمامي لا تكون نفسي نحو هذا الشعب . أطرحهم من أمامي فيخرجوا "( أرميا 15 : 1 ) .
" واتت كتابة من ايليا النبي ( الى يهورام ملك يهوذا ) تقول . هكذا قال الرب اله داود أبيك من اجل انك لم تسلك في طرق يهوشافاط أبيك وطرق آسا ملك يهوذا . بل سلكت في طرق ملوك بني إسرائيل وجعلت يهوذا وسكان أورشليم يزنون كزنى بيت اخآب وقتلت أيضا إخوتك من بيت أبيك الذين هم أفضل منك . هوذا يضرب الرب شعبك وبنيك ونسائك وكل مالك ضربة عظيمة . وإياك بأمراض كثيرة بداء أمعائك حتى تخرج أمعاؤك بسبب المرض يوما فيوم " ( 2 أخبار ألايام 21 : 12 - 15 )
" وإذا موسى وإيليا قد ظهرا لهم يتكلمان معه . فجعل بطرس يقول ليسوع يا رب جيد ان نكون ههنا . فان شئت نصنع هنا ثلاث مضال . لك واحدة ولموسى واحدة ولإيليا واحدة " ( متى 17 : 3 - 4 ) 
إذن هؤلاء القديسين لا يزالون أحياء ويجب ان نطلب صلواتهم عنا في كل حين .

رابعا : صلواتنا عن الراقدين 
لماذا نصلي على الراقدين ؟ لأن يوم القيامة العامة ، الذي فيه تدان كل المسكونة ، لم يأتي بعد . يصف يوحنا الرسول هذا اليوم فيقول : 
" ورأيت الأموات صغارا وكبارا واقفين أمام الله وانفتحت أسفار وانفتح سفر آخر هو سفر الحياة ودين الأموات مما هو مكتوب في الأسفار بحسب أعمالهم " ( رؤيا 20 : 12 ) 
فالأرواح الآن في أماكن الانتظار قلقة عن ما هو مكتوب في الكتب ويحتاجون الى التعزية لأنه مكتوب :
" وسمعت صوتا من السماء قائلا لي اكتب طوبى للأموات الذين يموتون في الرب منذ الآن نعم يقول الروح لكي يستريحوا من أتعابهم وأعمالهم تتبعهم " ( رؤيا 14 : 13 ) 
ومما لا شك فيه أن هناك أرواح متعزية الآن في الفردوس ولكن هناك أرواح تحتاج التعزية وللصلاة تجعل الله يعطي هذا العزاء . وهذه أمثلة للصلاة والطلبة لأجل الراقدين : 
" ليعط الرب رحمة لبيت انيسيفورس لأنه مرارا كثيرة أراحني ولم يخجل بسلسلتي . بل لما كان في رومية طلبني بأوفر اجتهاد فوجدني . ليعطه الرب أن يجد رحمة من الرب في ذلك اليوم . وكل ما كان يخدم في افسس انت تعرفه جيدا " ( 2 تيموثاؤس 1 : 15 - 18 ) 
" اذكر يا رب داود كل ذله " ( مزمور 132 : 1 ) 
" ولما فتح الختم الخامس رأيت تحت المذبح نفوس الذين قتلوا من اجل كلمة الله ومن اجل الشهادة التي كانت عندهم ... فأعطوا كل واحد ثيابا بيضا وقيل لهم ان يستريحوا زمانا يسيرا ايضا حتى يكمل العبيد رفقائهم واخوتهم ايضا العتيدون ان يقتلوا مثلهم " ( رؤيا 6 : 9 - 11 ) 

خامسا : كيف تتعزى الأرواح أو تتعذب قبل يوم الدينونة ؟
أجاب قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث على هذا السؤال بتشبيه انتظار الأرواح لانتظار الطالب نتيجة الامتحان في السنة النهائية . فالبعض يشعر بالراحة لأنه يعرف أن إجابته سليمة والبعض الآخر يشعر بالخوف لأنه يعرف أنه حتما سيسقط .

سادسا : ماذا يحدث لأحبائنا الذين سبقونا؟ 
في كل صلواتنا وفي كل أواشي الراقدين ، تصلي الكنيسة " لأنه لا يكون موت لعبيدك بل هو انتقال " . إذن الراقدين اسمهم منتقلين وليس أمواتا ( كما شرحنا سابقا ) . وذلك لأنهم ما زالوا أحياء وقد انتقلوا من هذا العالم الزائل إلى العالم الدائم حيث يستمتعون بالآتي : 
1. الراحة في أحضان إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب 
في مثل الغني ولعازر نسمع عن جلوس لعازر في حضن إبراهيم ( لوقا 16 : 19- 31 ) . ولنتأمل معا بعض النقاط الهامة في هذا المثل :
* لم يعتبر لعازر ميتا على الرغم من انفصال روحه عن جسده ولكنه انتقل من حالة كلها " بلايا " إلى حالة كلها " عزاء " .
* احتفلت السماء بصعود لعازر فلم يحمله ملاكا واحدا بل جوقة من الملائكة :
" فمات المسكين وحملته الملائكة الى حضن ابراهيم ومات الغني أيضا ودفن "
* حالة القديسين دائما في الأماكن العلية ويستدل على ذلك من وصف الغني : 
" فرفع عينيه في الجحيم وهو في العذاب ورأى ابراهيم من بعيد ولعازر في حضنه "
2. الاستقرارفي مراع خضر ( الحياة الدائمة مع الله ) والارتواء من ماء الراحة ( الروح القدس ) فإن كنا نرتل مع داود المزمور القائل : 
" الرب راعيّ فلا يعوزني شيء . في مراع خضر يربضني . الى مياه الراحة يوردني " ( مزمور 23 : 1-2 ) 
فكم بالحري في السماء .حيث يعولنا الله ويعزينا بروحه القدوس .
3. الفرح الدائم حيث لا حزن ولا كآبة ولا تنهد .
" لان الخروف الذي في وسط العرش يرعاهم ويقتادهم إلى ينابيع مياه حية ويمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم " ( رؤيا 7 : 17 ) 
" وسيمسح الله كل دمعة من من عيونهم والموت لا يكون فيما بعد ولا يكون حزن ولا صراخ ولا وجع فيما بعد لأن الامور الأولى قد مضت " ( رؤيا 21 : 4 ) 
4. الاستمتاع بالنور الحقيقي وعشرة القديسين 
في حياتنا على الارض سأل الله كل قديسيه الآتي :
" فليضيء نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة ويمجدوا أباكم الذي في السموات " ( متى 5 : 16 )
فكم بالحري في السماء . لقد وصف يوحنا الرسول هذا المكان فقال : 
" ولا يكون ليل هناك ولا يحتاجون إلى سراج أو نور شمس لان الرب الإله ينير عليهم وهم سيملكون الى ابد الآبدين " ( رؤيا 22 : 5 )

من أجل هذا المكان الذي يفوق كل عقل وكل وصف ، صرخ بولس الرسول قائلا :
" فاني محصور من الاثنين . لي اشتهاء ان انطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا " ( فيليبي 1 : 23 ) 

سابعا : لماذا يسمح الله بالالم على الأرض ؟
من أجل الاكاليل التي سنحصل عليها والراحة الأبدية التي لا يمكن ان تأتي إلا بعد التعب . وقد سمح الله بالألم لبولس الرسول على الرغم من صلاته لأجل هذا الأمر :
" ولئلا ارتفع بفرط الأعلانات اعطيت شوكة في الجسد ملاك الشيطان ليلطمني لئلا ارتفع . من جهة هذا تضرعت إلى الرب ثلاث مرات فقال لي تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي بالضعف تكمل . فبكل سرور افتخر بالحري في ضعفاتي لكي تحل علي قوة المسيح " ( 2 كورنثوس 12 : 7 -9 ) 
وأيضا يذكر تروفيمس الذي كان مريضا 
" سلم على فرسكا واكيلا وبيت انيسيفورس . اراستس بقي في كورنثوس اما تروفيمس فتركته في ميليتس مريضا " ( 2 تيموثاؤس 4: 19 - 20 ) 
وها معناه ان الله يسمح لقديسيه بالمرض من اجل المنفعة الروحية والأكاليل الأبدية .
سؤال : هل هناك امواتا لا تصلي عليهم الكنيسة ؟ 
الاجابة : نعم ! لا تصلي الكنيسة للذين يموتون في خطيتهم ( الانتحار ، موت وقت جريمة كالسرقة مثلا ، الخ ) بدون توبة . وقد شرح لنا القديس يوحنا هذا المعنى : 
" إن رأى أحد أخاه يخطيء خطية ليست للموت يطلب فيعطيه حياة للذين يخطئون ليس للموت . توجد خطية للموت . ليس لأجل هذا أقول أن يطلب . كل إثم هو خطية وتوجد خطية ليست للموت " ( 1 يوحنا 5 : 16 - 17 ) 

المراجع 
1. الكتاب المقدس 
2. كتابات ومقالات وعظات البابا شنودة الثالث 
3. كتابات آباء الكنيسة من الأساقفة والكهنة في كلتا الكنيستين المنتصرة والمجاهدة


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2009)

كل الشكر الك للموضوع

سلام المسيح


----------



## النهيسى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع

مهم 

وجميل جدا

كل الشكر

ربنا معاااكم​*


----------



## النهيسى (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع

مهم 

وجميل جدا

كل الشكر

ربنا معاااكم​*


----------



## ارووجة (21 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل
شكرااااا على المجهود​*





​


----------



## fauzi (30 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> كل الشكر الك للموضوع
> 
> سلام المسيح



لو مجرد أننا أخذنا عشور وقتنا – ساعة أو أثنين من كل يوم- وقضيناها مع الله, ستتغير حياتنا, وتتقوى, وسيصبح كل شىء حسناً
شكرا كليمو
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (30 أبريل 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع
> 
> مهم
> 
> ...



"ينبغي ان يصلى كل حين و لا يمل " ( لوقا 18 : 1 )
شكرا النهيسي
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (30 أبريل 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



من خلال الصلاة نستطيع أن نتغلب على الظروف.
شكرا ارووجة
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (30 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



تستطيع أن تغير أي شئ من خلال الصلاة
شكرا kokoman
الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (30 أبريل 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *موضوع جميل
> شكرااااا على المجهود​*
> 
> 
> ...




لا تنتظر حتى تتحسن الظروف" صلوا بلا انقطاع اشكروا في كل شيء لان هذه هي مشيئة الله في المسيح يسوع من جهتكم " (1 تسالونيكي 5 : 17 - 18 )
شكرا مونيكا 57
الرب يباركك


----------

